# GNOME 2.22: A Truly Amazing Desktop!



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 12, 2008)

*news.softpedia.com/images//newsrsz/GNOME-2-22-A-Truly-Amazing-Desktop-2.jpg
 Enlarge picture

​ Every six months, the GNOME team prepares a new and revolutionary release of the ever popular GNOME desktop environment. Today, we are proud to introduce you to the latest and greatest features of an 100% FREE and open source desktop. Whether you are on a Solaris machine or the latest Ubuntu distribution, GNOME is there and with every new release it makes your life... Simply Beautiful!

Let's have a look at the new features of GNOME 2.22:

*The Cheese program* - a brand new application designed to "take care" of your webcam. It allows you to make photos and record videos using your little... webcam! Say... cheese!

*news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/gnometwotwotwo-small_001.png_
image courtesy of the GNOME Project_​ 
*Window Compositing* - a brand new technology introduced in GNOME 2.22, which will offer drop shadows on windows, live previews when hitting the Alt+Tab key combination and some very nice transparency effect. All this, *without Compiz*!

*DVD or DVB?* - why not both?! Because, starting with the 2.22 edition of the GNOME desktop, you will have improved support for DVD playback and digital television (DVB). Moreover, support for the popular MythTV and the Youtube service are also present.

*GVFS* - this new network-transparent virtual filesystem layer for GTK+ is here to make your desktop sessions much pleasant. How? Why? Well, for example: do you remember that simple file transfer/copy/move window that appears (yes! the one with the progress bar and remaining time)... well, because of GVFS, it's now able to show you more than a progress bar! It can also remember the login credentials and be more resilient to failures! But wait, that's not all, as with this technology, all GNOME users will have access to new protocols, such as: _cdda://_ (used to show the audio tracks of an inserted Audio-CD), _gphoto2://_ (used to access a connected digital camera's photos).

*International Clock* - a new function "injected" into the clock applet, which can display multiple timezones from around the world!

*news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/gnometwotwotwo-small_002.png_
image courtesy of the GNOME Project

_​*More Evolution Improvements* - with the amazing Google Calendar support and custom message labels (tagging) for your emails, better spam filtering and making error dialogs less intrusive on your desktop session by using the status bar rather than popups!​ 
*news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/gnometwotwotwo-small_003.png_
image courtesy of the GNOME Project

_​ *Remote Desktop* - yet another new application that can be found in the 2.22 edition of the GNOME desktop. It complements the existing remote desktop server support and has the ability to discover computers on your LAN (local area network) and bookmark them!

*news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/gnometwotwotwo-small_004.png_
image courtesy of the GNOME Project

_​ *Simplified Keyboard Settings* - with the redesigned "Keyboard Preferences" window, which now combines the old "Keyboard Layout" and "Keyboard Accessibility Preferences" dialogs. All the keyboard settings in one place... yeah baby!

*news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/gnometwotwotwo-small_005.png_
image courtesy of the GNOME Project

_​ Other noticeable features that can be found in GNOME 2.22 are:

• screenreading and magnification improvements;
• new mouse accessibility;
• PolicyKit integration;
• better system tools;
• directly open Evolution contacts in Deskbar;
• improved printing in Text Editor;
• network multiplayer in Chess;
• download notifications in Epiphany;
• LZMA (7-zip) support in Archive Manager;
• inhibit automatic suspend and hibernation while burning CDs;
• Document Viewer is now faster and uses less memory;
• Document Viewer can also now support page transitions in PDF slideshows;
• Tomboy can now organize your notes into notebooks;
• Sound Juicer now supports more metadata, including disc number and year;
• extensive improvements to Calculator's precision and usability;
• Keyring Manager has been completely replaced by Seahorse. 

 ... and much, much more. But you will have to see it for yourself to believe it! Download the latest sources of the GNOME desktop environment right now from *Softpedia* (available soon) or wait for updated packages for your distribution.

 In the end, as a bonus, here's a sneak peak at the upcoming features of GNOME 2.24:

• a new version of GNOME's Ekiga VoIP client featuring a revamped user interface and SIP presence support;
• the Empathy instant messaging client utilizing the Telepathy communications framework;
• the often requested column and list views in GNOME's File Manager;
• the completion of the port from GNOME-VFS to GVFS;
• bug fixes, performance improvements, and memory improvements throughout the desktop.

*Source: Softpedia*


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

I luv gnome, just the beauty in simplicity gets me


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 12, 2008)

yuck, what an ugly theme... can't gnome developers port the Crystal theme to their Desktop ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 12, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> yuck, what an ugly theme... can't gnome developers port the Crystal theme to their Desktop ?



Dude, why are you always so worried about the theme? you can always change it! it's the basic desktop functionality that you should be worried about! There are about or more than a 100 improvements and you're concerned only about the theme?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 12, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Dude, why are you always so worried about the theme? you can always change it! it's the basic desktop functionality that you should be worried about! There are about or more than a 100 improvements and you're concerned only about the theme?


the first look matters the most.
why do you think we need to wear neat and pressed suits while going for interviews ?
why do you think Set Wet sells a lot in the market ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 12, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> the first look matters the most.
> why do you think we need to wear neat and pressed suits while going for interviews ?
> why do you think Set Wet sells a lot in the market ?



Dude, comeon, I get your point, but just saying 'yuck' stupid theme is not an appreciative answer if you read about all the changes.

BTW, this is not setwet or a pressed suit  Both of them have nothing more than their external appearence, but an OS is not just appreciated on it's appearence..


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

Frankly, i like this theme, its clear looks, nothing seems bloated or exaggerated


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 12, 2008)

^ Besides, every distro is gonna use its own theme.
But yeah , a unified single theme would make linux more identifiable IMO.
Hope the Tango project comes up with standards for gtk themes too.

And as for Gnome, apart from Cheese, I really dont see anything spectacular.
Btw , anyone know if its more bloated or less than 2.20?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

^performance!that's what is getting improved on Gnome on every releases!not to mention inclusion of gvfs 
clearly,the clearlooks theme is simple and clean.it is fine IMHO 

Gnu cheese is something similar to mac os x's photobooth IIRC.

looks like kde(4) is going for eyecandy ,while Gnome goes for stable software  nice!

Anjuta IDE is now part of Gnome!it is Indian nabakumar's work 
GNOME FTW 8)


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 12, 2008)

There should have been some visual improvement. Anyway lets see how it performs. Any idea when it'll be available in ubuntu repo ?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 12, 2008)

^^ Hardy already has it  It wont come ever on Gutsy repos..


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 12, 2008)

Why ?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 12, 2008)

Cause they don't do major upgrades on stable distros.. Just like Kernel 2.6.24 wont ever come on Gutsy


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 12, 2008)

Then i have to compile it. Hell for a lazy boy


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 12, 2008)

^Maybe some one is/will be offering third party repo.
Try the ubuntuforums.


----------



## aku (Mar 12, 2008)

Is ver. 2.22 gonna be there in ubuntu 8.04 installation source?

yaay... finally i'm just *aku*


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 12, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Then i have to compile it. Hell for a lazy boy


*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646755

btw i don't see i need to upgrade the kernel, Better is Upgrade to hardy iteslf


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 12, 2008)

Yaar as of now Hardy is in alpha stage.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 12, 2008)

Its pretty much stable.. You just need to keep an eye on the updates


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 12, 2008)

Cool, hope Fedora 9 will ship with it in April. And I wished improvements for Nautilus was here already instead of waiting for another six months, but, oh well..


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 12, 2008)

Great Gnome.... *Efficiency with Simplicity*


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

fedora's Gnome is nice,quick.there is no lag when we open applications menu etc.(in slow systems!).the same is not with ubuntu


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 12, 2008)

I love the features . Especially this one 



> network multiplayer in Chess



And the Malayalam Translation now available   . I'm also praying for easy Mobile Synchronization to any of the programs on Ubuntu


----------



## praka123 (Mar 16, 2008)

well,I am on Gnome-2.22 on my Debian Sid 8) So fast!
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5968/Screenshot-1.png


----------



## techy_geek (Mar 16, 2008)

cool 8)


----------



## kalpik (Mar 16, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,I am on Gnome-2.22 on my Debian Sid 8) So fast!
> *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5968/Screenshot-1.png


Ubuntu's build date is 10th March


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 16, 2008)

cooolll...


----------



## praka123 (Mar 16, 2008)

@kalpik:I like Debian Gnome,it is not much altered,my ubuntu Gnome takes much time to load apps compared to Debian Sid Gnome 

and,believe it or not,the best Gnome bundled is by Foresight Linux!
*foresightlinux.com


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow its Beautiful....Loved it.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 16, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @kalpik:I like Debian Gnome,it is not much altered,my ubuntu Gnome takes much time to load apps compared to Debian Sid Gnome
> 
> and,believe it or not,the best Gnome bundled is by Foresight Linux!
> *foresightlinux.com


True.. Ubuntu Gnome IS a bit sluggish.. Dunno why


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 16, 2008)

kalpik said:


> True.. Ubuntu Gnome IS a bit sluggish.. Dunno why



I guess it's trying too hard to be windows


----------



## hullap (Mar 16, 2008)

So will this be in hardy


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 16, 2008)

I think so... It should be. It's a major upgrade.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 16, 2008)

hullap said:


> So will this be in hardy


It already IS in hardy


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 16, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646755
> 
> btw i don't see i need to upgrade the kernel, Better is Upgrade to hardy iteslf



Followed the instructions but still I'm getting this

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/4066/screenshotzb3.th.png

The above method is only to update kernel not Gnome. How to update to gnome 2.22 in Ubuntu.
I'am waiting


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 17, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Followed the instructions but still I'm getting this
> 
> *img183.imageshack.us/img183/4066/screenshotzb3.th.png
> 
> ...


thats why i said 
_i don't see i need to upgrade the kernel, Better is Upgrade to hardy iteslf_


```
sudo update-manager -d
```


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 17, 2008)

gnome is not listed in update manager

do i need to add some repo


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 17, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> gnome is not listed in update manager
> 
> do i need to add some repo


buddy, it will upgrade you to Hardy beta 6, which has gnome 2.22.


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 17, 2008)

it must be alpha 6. Ok but how


----------



## praka123 (Mar 17, 2008)

^wait a month or so,hardy will be released.!


----------

